# Spring is Near!!!



## Jay's Discount Marine (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you gone over your checklists and test ran all systems?

Please call me if I can help supply you with replacement parts.

Remember me from the Original Forum? I'm glad to rejoin this new Forum!!

This Local Boy Will Appreciate Your Business and I'm Glad To Help!!

(850)-453-1575 794 N. Navy Blvd 

Mon-Fri 9:00am til 5:00pm , Sat 9:am til 2:00pm

Call Ahead if you need an Early or Later Appointment, I'll try to be there.


----------

